# 7to11?



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

Just got offered a 4hour block from 7pm to 11pm, can we deliver at 11pm. I thought the latest was 9pm


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Knock at someone's door that late at your own risk


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

We have late night shift every day from 10pm-12am! so answer is yes............... I am talking about Prime though and *Shansta* is referring to Logistics


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

At that late of the night, I would drop package, ring the doorbell and run.


----------



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

Yeah my warehouse is logistics, but in some neighborhoods knocking on the door that late at night is very dangerous, not worth 72 bucks IMO


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Don't ever do blocks after 7. I did a 7 to 10 block last night and all 18 of them were previous undeliverables to apartments with either access problems or no parking whatsoever. I will never ever take a 7 o'clock block even if they paid me $100. I ended up returning most of the packages back while driving 80 miles for the block. That's $10 in gas. All that BS for net $44? Not worth it...


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

I seen that the other day they think people are stupid, think it was 5 to 11 , only offer 21 bucks more for 3 hours more of work. And during rush hour.


----------

